# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  عااااااجل "ابوقنفود" بمدينة الابيض سعره بلغ 250مليون جنيه

## yassirali66

*

تناثرت الشائعات بمدينة الابيض بان سعر القنفذ حوالي 250 مليون جنيه. حيث  اعلنت احدي الصيدليات بان هنالك نوع نادر منه مطوب بسعر 250 مليون
اثر هذا التصريح تهافت الناس في البحث عن ابقنفود الذي ربما يغير الحال بمعدل 180 درجه.
انا شخصيا جاءني اتصال باحد المساجين وابلغني انمنزله به حوالي العشره  قنافيد ووصاني بان اذهب بهم للفحص وتمني ان تحل كربته عن طريق قنافيده
الغريب في الامر ان المدينه باكملها تبحث عن ابقنفود دون الرجوع للصيدليه المعنيه والتاكد من صحة الخبر
ابقتفد النادر يجب ان يكون ذكرا وهو يدخل  كعلاج ناجع لمرض السرطان 
 غدا ان شاءالله ساكون حضورا وساوافيكم بالتفاصيل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حتى انت ياابو القنفد بقت ليك قيمة

سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*انت عارف يا حبوب حقو تطلع اشاعة تقول انو "الكوز" الغدة النخامية بتاعتو بتعالج الفشل الكلوى ... عشان بكرة ما نلقى ولا كوز فى البلد دى .
ههههههه ..... شر البلية ما يضحك !
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مسكين ابو القنفذ ينقرض عشان إشاعة او دَجَل.
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*بعدين ما فارقة الكوز يكون "انتاية" ولَا "ضكر" .. عشان يعدموا نفاخ النار .
ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*مرحبا الحبيب ابوعلي نتمنى ان تصدق تلك الاخبار وان يغير ابوالقنفد احوال اهلنا بالابيض وفي انتظار التفاصيل
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قنفذ قطري كيف
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*زي موضوع العقارب في الشمالية
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*قيمة ابوالقنفد ترتفع  وقيمة الانسان تنخفض   فى   --سودان  الكيزان
                        	*

----------


## abufulla

*أحييك RED DEVIL قتراح ولا بعدو
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*هههههههههت والله يا ابو القنفد الضحك شرطك تاني شوكك ما بحميك تاني انكررررررررررب بس
                        	*

----------

